# harness for oranda



## Mary anne (Nov 25, 2005)

: help! oranda completely upside down now.....does anyone have a pattern
or input for the harness to keep him upright......have seen the pictures but
not quite as clear as to discern the pattern completely for the same.

thanks


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*Sounds like a swim bladder problem to me.  My ryukin has the same problem. Try feeding him/her only mashed peas for a few days, it worked a little for me! :-D  *


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*I was told to go here http://www.netpets.com/fish/reference/freshref/swimbldr.html
It's really informative, I thought it was great! :-D *


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

My ryukin has had this problem for almost 1 1/2 years and it is getting progressively worse. I had to put him in a tank of his own because all other fish would harass him and nip his fins. Since he has been in a tank of his own he survives. I have tried the peas, withholding of food for a few days, meds (maracyn I and II hoping it was a bacteria infection), presoaking the fishfood. All with really no obvious result. Except when I use the meds, they seem to cause him to poop more and that always seemed to help a little. Which really sounds like it supports the digestive tract impaction, but the moment the meds are not used anymore his condition immediately returns to the state is was in before the treatment. I have considered the harness. I believe I saw the same pictures you saw. They showed an oranda in a sling. I believe they used tank pepples sewed them into a bandage wrap and then tied this bandage around the goldfish with the rocks below his belly. If you are going to try it let me know. I might actually do it too. Then I will post the results here.
I wish I knew how to use a needle to let some air out, but I don't think I could get myself to do this.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*I heard about the needle, too, but I also just couldn't do that! If anything, ANYTHING went wrong ...*


----------

